

Show HN: I developed a solution which helps you to read faster - adibalcan
http://magicread.com

======
greggh
So you made something similar to Spritz only not as good?
[http://www.spritzinc.com](http://www.spritzinc.com)

~~~
adibalcan
Thanks for info. I check now.

